# Eclipse: Einfärbung ändern für angeklickte Stellen im Source



## Mike2012 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hab eine eher einfach Frage, auf die ich bis jetzt auch nichts gefunden habe.

Und zwar geht es nur darum, wie man die Farbe ändert von markierten Stellen im Quelltext. 
Also z.b. wenn ich eine variable "betrag" habe und dort draufklicke, markiert sich das standardmäßig in grau (und auch natürlich alle anderen Stellen wo "betrag" angewendet wird).
Wo genau ändert man diese Farbe? Ich habe schon in sämtlichen Einstellungen rumprobiert, aber war leider erfolglos genau diese Einstellung zu verändern. Vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch! Schonmal danke im vorraus!


----------



## Ark (27. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte auch schon das Problem. Ich vermute, dass es sich bei dieser Farbe konstant (leider ._.) um die Farbe handelt, mit der du die Titelleiste eines inaktiven Fensters schmückst.

Ark


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Mai 2007)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit der du die Titelleiste eines inaktiven Fensters schmückst.



Also ich habe meine Fenster im klassischen
Windows2000 - Grau eingestellt (konnte dem
WinXP-Look noch nie etwas abgewinnen), aber
bei mir färbt Eclipse die _Occurrencel_ in Gelb.

Würde aber gerne mit Mike's unauffälligem Grau
tauschen (ganz auf dieses Gimmick will ich ja
auch nicht verzichten).


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2007)

das kann man schon irgendwo einstellen, ich glaub so Richtung General/ Editor,
ich kann erst Dienstag bei der Arbeit wieder nachschauen, wenn dann noch nicht beantwortet vielleicht nochmal erinnern/ PM


----------



## NTB (28. Mai 2007)

Eclipse 3.2

/Window/Preferences
/General/Editor/Text Editors/Annotations
Occurrences

Findet man schnell, wenn man eine Variable anklickt, so dass sie wie oben grau markiert wird,  dann rechte Maustaste und auf Preferences geht. Dann wird eine gefilterte View der Preferences aufgemacht.


----------



## Mike2012 (30. Mai 2007)

ok, danke für die Antwort!!


----------

